# X4B & Bitcoin



## splitice (Jan 7, 2014)

I am pleased to announce that we are now accepting Bitcoin for all our services. Its been a long time coming and a much requested payment method.

FYI we are utilizing BitPay as our payment processor, a really great system that is relatively easy to integrate. Account balance is still expressed in terms of $USD (BTC converted at payment time). Very nice and simple API to integrate, took about 30 minutes to develop with the help of an existing composer package.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 8, 2014)

Nice. I see a handful of people accepting BitCoins nowadays.

Never used BitCoins before, still waiting for someone to donate 1BTC to me so I can learn with it, ha.


----------



## splitice (Jan 29, 2014)

Just to do an update on this as many people have contacted me off board wanting to know the success / number of transactions using this.

Currently ~5% of our transactions are going through BitPay (93% Paypal, 2% Payza). We are considering this a better than expected success. Most transactions are actually of a decent size and the saving on fees is quite alot!

Very happy with our choice and I would recommend BitPay to others.


----------

